
VESA HOTAS Mounts for IKEA Markus Chair - pmoriarty
http://imgur.com/a/8Uybw
======
Zelmor
I wonder what games people play with these joystick setups. I haven't had once
since Commodore 64, and my PCs have always been too low end for flight
simulators. This year I'm planning to make a difference with that trend. Any
online competitive WW2 flight sims out there? How do commercial/small plane
games compare? Space?

~~~
mastazi
If you like combat flight sims I suggest the DCS Series
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Combat_Simulator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Combat_Simulator)

If you want small planes or airliners then you might look into the new X-Plane
11, it has very realistic physics and looks really good even in the basic
configuration, i.e. without add-ons, thanks to its last-generation graphics
engine.

If, on the other hand, you plan on buying many add-ons (e.g. because you want
to fly specific planes or fly to/from specific airports) then I suggest
Prepar3d or FSX Steam Edition which are both based on Microsoft Flight
Simulator X, which means they are compatible with a large number of add-ons.

Their graphics are not on par with X-Plane 11 though (unless you install
scenery add-ons), since they are based on a 10-year-old graphics engine; you
can see a comparison here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUtEqgDjjJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUtEqgDjjJU)

~~~
errantspark
Notably X-Plane 11 has extremely bad perf on all but the highest end CPUs.
It's currently badly limited by single thread peformance. My 4Ghz AMD 8 core
can barely top 20 fps o on minimum settings (and also on maximum settings
since it's badly CPU bottlenecked)

~~~
mastazi
Yes X-Plane 11 is demanding in terms of CPU but as per comment above, parent
is getting a new PC, so I assume the CPU will be at least on par with mine (I
have an i5 6500, which is pretty much the minimum for a current gaming PC) and
on my machine the game runs smoothly. I agree with you that on slightly older
CPUs it might be a bit heavy to run.

~~~
mlonkibjuyhv
A high clocked i5 is probably optimal for most flightsims.

~~~
Filligree
An i7 will generally be faster. If we're talking X-plane, then the single-
threaded performance benchmarks on
[https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html](https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html)
are a good place to start.

~~~
ghaff
Yeah but I read that chart and what it really says to me is that you can spend
about $100 more to get a 10% single-thread uptick but other than that it
pretty much doesn't matter (on that benchmark).

------
caconym_
I did a similar thing: my flight sim chair is an Ikea Poang
([http://www.ikea.com/us/en/images/products/poang-chair-
beige_...](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/images/products/poang-chair-
beige__19488_PE104775_S4.JPG)) with CH Products throttle and stick attached to
the arms with 3M Command tabs. It works amazingly well, especially with a VR
headset.

------
portref
There's lots of HOTAS setups for this chair around on Imgur and the r/hotas
subreddit. Here's one I used:

[https://imgur.com/a/CsKoY](https://imgur.com/a/CsKoY)

------
mastazi
It's a nice solution, I was looking into VESA mounts but eventually I went for
this one because it allows me to transition from work to play (and vice versa)
in just a few seconds. (And also because eventually I want to get a yoke):
[http://www.nextlevelracing.com/products/next-level-flight-
st...](http://www.nextlevelracing.com/products/next-level-flight-stand/)

~~~
jcurbo
Can we get a quick review? It looks really interesting but looking around the
net I can't find many people talking about it. Does it wobble any? What
joystick are you using on it? What kind of chair do you use with it?

(Warthog + Obutto Ozone owner here but thinking of simplifying things)

~~~
mastazi
Yes as the sibling comment says it is very very solid, doesn't wobble at all
and the best part is that you fold it and free up your desk in literally less
than 10 seconds. Next Level Racing makes expensive stuff but there is
absolutely no question about build quality.

I am planning to add a yoke in the centre and a Saitek throttle quadrant,
mounted in the "under the desk" configuration (so that it doesn't interfere
with the stick) on the right, this way I can have, all on one stand, both
configurations for the planes that I like (yoke + right throttle for Cessnas
and stick + left throttle for Cubs)

I have also the other stand, made by the same brand, for steering wheel +
pedals + shifter and that is extremely high quality too. I could not find a
review of the flight stand but I have found one for the racing stand which is
very very similar, here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb_NjZJvb4E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb_NjZJvb4E)

I am using Saitek X52 HOTAS (the silver one, not the Pro version) + Saitek
rudder pedals on the flight stand.

On the racing stand I have Logitech G920 + Driving Force shifter + CSIO SKRS
add-on (I'm into truck sim).

~~~
jcurbo
Thanks, much appreciated.

------
Rzah
Another Markus chair review.

I think it's an ugly looking thing but surprisingly comfortable, had mine for
~5 years, it has a bit of play where the stem fits in the base that I keep
meaning to shim out with some aluminium can but have never got around to.

I score it 5/7

~~~
dandelany
What kind of maniac rates things from one to _seven_?! :)

~~~
JCzynski
One who likes integer ratios and more precision than 7/10 gets you?

------
stcredzero
There should be more vehicular cockpit VR games designed for people sitting on
a swivel chair. Granted, wireless headsets are going to make the experience of
this much better.

------
rbag
The X52 is a lightweight one. I'd like to see that same solution with a HOTAS
Warthog ( 6kg / 13.2 lbs).

~~~
dogma1138
These mounts can hold 20KG or more, I don't see a problem 6KG at all,
especially since you can always tighten the bolts in the articulating parts
further if you are having issues.

I have 42" screens hooked up to similar mounts with VESA adapters you can tilt
and swivel them with ease and they stay put.

------
fnord123
Do righties use the joystick in the right hand? Or is it
British/Aus/Japanese/etc pilots using the shifter in the left hand (taken from
right hand drive cars)

~~~
mastazi
It depends on the type of aircraft.

Aircrafts with yoke: normally you hold the yoke with the left hand and the
throttle with the right hand. If you are in the right seat then it will be the
opposite, but traditionally the pilot in command is always seated on the left
while the right seat is for the co-pilot (airliners) or for the instructor in
training flights.

Planes with stick:

Airbus airliners - same as above i.e. joystick left hand, throttle right hand,
unless you are in the co-pilot seat.

Most other aircrafts with a stick, including fighter jets, light aircrafts
etc.: joystick right hand, throttle left hand; the joystick can either be on
the right side of the pilot, or between legs, in either case you hold it with
your right hand since the throttle is on the left.

The other primary control on every aircraft is the rudder, which is always
controlled with pedals. Some gaming joysticks can simulate the rudder
movements by twisting the joystick on its vertical axis but this is never the
case in real life, so if you want realism you will need rudder pedals.

~~~
digi_owl
An older Saitek set i own use a seesaw of sorts built into the throttle for
rudder.

~~~
mastazi
I have tried that type of system in a Thrustmaster model
[http://www.thrustmaster.com/en_US/products/tflight-
hotas-4](http://www.thrustmaster.com/en_US/products/tflight-hotas-4) (click on
media to go to the gallery, the rudder "rocker" is visible in the 3rd-last and
2nd-last picture, on the back of the throttle).

I have to admit that it is slightly better than twisting the stick, but still
nowhere near the accuracy of actual rudder pedals.

------
dagenleg
I guess one must have quite short arms to play comfortably in such a set-up.

------
likeclockwork
Shims: Not just for Javascript.

------
crypt1d
A bit off-topic, but for those thinking about buying this chair - its awesome!
I've been using it for the past ~4 years and its still very reliable and
comfortable. I was moving to another country few years ago and I couldn't bare
to get rid of it like rest of my furniture. I ended up driving 1000km with it
in the back of my car. It was a hassle but I don't regret it, my back is very
happy :)

~~~
mauvehaus
I've had one for 5 years, and I'd like to offer a different opinion:

I find the foam seat too soft and that my bony ass ends up supported primarily
by whatever the bottom of the seat is made of. This isn't terrible, but it
isn't great. I weigh about 80kb/175lbs, for whatever that's worth.

I also find that the curve on the back protrudes too far forward at the lower
back. If I spend a couple hours in the chair, my back inevitably ends up sore.
This is the major problem I have with the chair.

I will say that the chair is sound without the arm rests, so if you aren't an
arm rest person (I'm not) you don't need to attach them.

As with many things in life YMMV. Unfortunately, this is a hard one to try out
long enough without buying to know whether or not this chair is comfy for you.

ETA: I'm about 182cm/6'1" if anybody is curious. I'm mostly tall in the legs.

~~~
erelde
> weigh about 80kb

I'm sorry, it's such a funny professional deformation.

------
serge2k
oh man I was literally just looking at this yesterday.

I really want to pick up a HOTAS setup for Elite and such. I wonder if I can
just do something like this wtih the amazon basic chair I have. Only problem
is I was considering getting the warthog HOTAS and I bet it's way too heavy
for this. On the other hand a T.16000M would work fine.

